# sparks in haunt???



## lodgeoffear (May 28, 2010)

We want sparks in the dungeon this year, what is the safest way to make sparks in haunt? Is a car battery the only way? Please help!
:d


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DONT USE A BATTERY! Sparks and batteries aren't a good combination.

Check out this thread - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21262&highlight=battery+charger

We used an older style battery charger last year and it worked great. This pic was taken of a couple of our actors with the lights on, was more impressive in the dark.









I tried to shock myself with it and was unable to.:googly:


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Joker did you see any burn marks from the sparks on the floor are clothes? I have always been just as concerned with the sparks. I mean if you have a concrete floor that is one thing, but wood or dry ground.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We had concrete floors, but no burn marks on it or actors clothing. I seriously tried to create a hazard (before the haunt) to see if I should scrap this idea. I couldn't start a fire (didn't introduce an type of accelerant), create an explosion, shock myself or create any condition that led me to believe this was a bad idea.

One thing I we did and this was just to be safe, was that we added wire to the battery charger wire to one lengthen it, but so that we could also place the charger behind a wall where no actor or patron would be exposed to it in case something did happen with it. SAFETY FIRST!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Joker. I try to way the odds before I try and build anything. So far I have been able to come up with some great new ideas each year. But as with all things as you grow you have to expand or move. So Just trying to all the info I can about things I could see as a possible build.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess it depends on what type of sparks you want and how close people are going to be. I have a small 'gun' which strikes steel against a flint and puts out a pretty safe 6-8" shower of white sparks. That battery charger is pretty neat, still pretty safe. A neon sign transformer could make a pretty impressive Jacobs Ladder. The top rung in the ladder would be a Tesla coil - that could get you pretty easy 4-5 foot arcs:



















Though you definitely wouldn't want to have people in the immediate area of the Jacobs Ladder or Tesla Coil.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'be built a couple of Jacob's Ladders (one based on a 12V Auto coil/Jaycar Kit & the other on a Neon Transformer). Now looking to play with a Tesla Coil - the ultimate Frankenstein's Lab!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

corey872 said:


> Guess it depends on what type of sparks you want and how close people are going to be. I have a small 'gun' which strikes steel against a flint and puts out a pretty safe 6-8" shower of white sparks. That battery charger is pretty neat, still pretty safe. A neon sign transformer could make a pretty impressive Jacobs Ladder. The top rung in the ladder would be a Tesla coil - that could get you pretty easy 4-5 foot arcs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is crazy! Do you have a how-to for this? It's probably over my head, but I would still enjoy reading it.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Be very careful if playing with building tesla coils, very very careful if you're not 1000% happy with what you're doing/building.

They do have a great wow effect, but not for use in any proximity to visitors.

There is loads of info all over the web on building them.

Dip your toe in the high voltage props arena as Fritz42 did - start off with a jacobs ladder and build up...

Si


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

And ALWAYS play safe.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

For the sparks you get, the Tesla coil is remarkably simple. Power from a neon sign transformer and build a home-made capacitor. From there it is literally plumbing parts...copper pipe sections for the spark gap, soft copper tubing for the primary coil, PVC pipe for the secondary, etc.

There are plans all over the internet. Web page detailing a bit of my work:
http://coreyonline.tripod.com/newtesla.html

Test run in the garage... (This was way back when computers had access to the internet through the phone lines  and way before youtube and the time when every cell phone had a video camera! ...and my garage was actually that clean...oh, the memories! ...)


----------



## lodgeoffear (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info!!!


----------



## lodgeoffear (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all advice!
We do have a concrete floor.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

This would be cool to incorporate into a haunt...






Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

we used a chainlink gate as part of a wall in one of our areas, and gave the actor in there a grinder. it made crazy sparks and a scary sound. it was very effective!


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

A cheap battery charger works well. Attach the ground side to the fence and use the positive for the sparker. The grinder sounds like a good idea. Eventually you would damage whatever it is your grinding. A car battery is not ideal. You will have to charge it and if the sparker gets stuck to the fence, you risk the battery exploding. Not good. I do like the grinder idea though. Sounds the most safe. Not as "theatrical" though.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't consider a grinder safe by any means. If your grinding on a piece of metal for sound and sparks then your throwing bits/pieces of whatever your grinding plus possibly small pieces of the grinding wheel. Are you going to issue eye protection for your patrons? What if a hot piece of metal lands on a costume, in a patrons shoe, etc....?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What about low tech...clumps of sparklers??


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

This has got liability written all over it.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

susan from creepy hollow said:


> we used a chainlink gate as part of a wall in one of our areas, and gave the actor in there a grinder. it made crazy sparks and a scary sound. it was very effective!


i should have elaborated more. we placed a chainlink fence gate in a wall of our haunt:








this is the side the trail patrons saw:








this is the guy who ran the grinder:








where he was positioned, and how the sparks were thrown, they came no where near the patrons. 
you have to test it out, determine where the sparks go ahead of time, and build the room around it. he had on a (slightly modified with a flashlight on top) welding helmet, heavy Carhartt jacket and pants. 
patrons filed in, he'd turn his flashlight on them to get their attention, then he'd spark them up.

anyway, be careful, think ahead and be safe!


----------

